# Weight of a Brother KH-910 and its Bits & Pieces



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what one would weigh? 
Thanks in advance.
Andy


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> Can anyone tell me what one would weigh?
> Thanks in advance.
> Andy


dont know the weight but the courier charges from mainland UK to Nthrn Ireland for a knitmaster 360 and bits was about £25 a year ago.

Madkiwi

edit: try holding it in our arms, and weigh yourself and it on bathroom scales, then deduct your weight. Your Math should do the rest.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice try, but I do not have one! Difficult to weigh!! But thats the way to do it!!!

I am trying to persuade a UK ebayer that it will only cost about 30 UK pounds to ship from the UK to Germany (where I live) if it weighs around 40 Kgs or less.....

Thanks for your time anyway....

Andy


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

An electronic machine will should weigh around 48 pounds with all the bits and pieces, depending on the bits and pieces..



der_fisherman said:


> Can anyone tell me what one would weigh?
> Thanks in advance.
> Andy


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Nice try, but I do not have one! Difficult to weigh!! But thats the way to do it!!!
> 
> I am trying to persuade a UK ebayer that it will only cost about 30 UK pounds to ship from the UK to Germany (where I live) if it weighs around 40 Kgs or less.....
> 
> ...


Can you take it to the post office and ask to have it weighed and the postage cost, and then not purchase the postage right away? Or maybe you have a neighbor with a bathroom scale. Also the size of the box is important.

Good luck with your sale


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

scumbugusa said:


> Can you take it to the post office and ask to have it weighed and the postage cost, and then not purchase the postage right away? Or maybe you have a neighbor with a bathroom scale. Also the size of the box is important.
> 
> Good luck with your sale


Doesn't anybody here read and understand English properly? (Read my previous posts please again)
To sum up:-
1) I do not have a KH-910, so I cannot weigh it!!c
2) I am trying to buy one in the UK
3) the problem is:- I live in Germany
4) The seller tells me that it would be expensive to ship, which it isn't!!! I showed him how cheap it could be.
5) If I actually had one:-
a) Its unlikely that I would need a second one and 
b) I would know how to weigh it!!!
I don't want to appear to be ungrateful, BUT PLEASE READ WITH MY POSTS WITH SOME COMPREHENSION!
Thanks in advance.
Regards
Andy


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

if you check with one of the courier companies on line, the page should give you a graded chart of weights sizes and costs. Then you could arrange for the courier to collect from the seller, and deliver to you, but charge you, not the seller, for the transport. Someone has given you an approximate weight. Just be wary about overweight as that means two people to lift it, and that's EXPENSIVE

I know this can be done, for I've done it myself.

As I recall, there were two panels to complete, one for pick up, and one for delivery, and since you are sort of reversing the fees, you may need to also reverse the panels when you are filling them in.

Good luck, Madkiwi


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Andu -- you sound German, and no most people do not read an entire post before responding. LOL


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I buy and sell machines in the USA... But, I have friends in the UK and all over Europe. It's my understanding that shipping isn't all that high as long as it's in Europe.

I can only tell you as an average but like I mentioned the average machine weighs about 48 pounds and that is including the bits and pieces... That is already boxed up in a box with 1 inch styrofoams pieces all around the machine. The average box is 44 inches long, 7 inches tall and 11 inches wide.

I hope you know that I made no assumptions about whether you were buying or selling.. The question was... what will it weigh.... That's probably the top weight... I've seen them weigh in at about 38 pounds too... Depending on the bits and pieces....



Osunny said:


> An electronic machine will should weigh around 48 pounds with all the bits and pieces, depending on the bits and pieces..


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> Doesn't anybody here read and understand English properly? (Read my previous posts please again)
> To sum up:-
> 1) I do not have a KH-910, so I cannot weigh it!!c
> 2) I am trying to buy one in the UK
> ...


A Brother KH910 is the same size and weight as a KH950 or KH950i.

The dimensions of an original Brother box for these machines are 125cm x 37cm x 22cm, and a complete machine, with all of the tools and manuals as supplied when it was new, will weigh about 20kg.

It is very important that the machine and accessories are packed correctly, so that they are delivered safely. Many people selling knitting machines will not send them by courier because they do not know how to pack them safely for the journey. If they do not have the original box it is very possible that the machine will be damaged in transit.

Having said all of that, I am also inclined to suggest that you are cautious when buying a KH910 for the following reasons:

The only way to knit stitch patterns is by using Mylar Sheets, which are now very difficult to obtain. Also, the Mylar Sheet Readers have a habit of failing. If for either reason you cannot use Mylar sheets, the machine can only knit stocking stitch.

The KH910 has 2 internal capacitors and an internal fuse which will fail at some time, if they haven't already. They last about 15 - 20 years on the KH950 and KH950i machines. These can be replaced, but it is something else to consider.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Doesn't anybody here read and understand English properly? (Read my previous posts please again)
> To sum up:-
> 1) I do not have a KH-910, so I cannot weigh it!!c
> 2) I am trying to buy one in the UK
> ...


The machine in its original crate weights about 35 pounds. What bits and pieces are included?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

I've given up,the Guy won't pack it, pick up only.....shame, it is going very cheap and has all the good bits.
I still don't know how heavy it is......
regards
Andy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't feel bad, many people don't want to bother with packing and especially don't want to ship across borders in case some issue occurs...Another machine will likely be available soon.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Andy, I hope that you get a machine and we see you on here again. But you will have to get used to people not reading all that is said and jumping in with both feet....it happens a lot. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> I've given up,the Guy won't pack it, pick up only.....shame, it is going very cheap and has all the good bits.
> I still don't know how heavy it is......
> regards
> Andy


The KH910 machine itself measures 113cm x 55cm x 10cm. It will weigh about 20kg when packed with all the parts supplied when it was sold new by Brother.

The original Brother cardboard box measured 125cm x 37cm x 22cm. This gave enough room for the power cable, the User Manual, Pattern Book and Mylar Sheets as well as packaging inside the box to protect the knitting machine.

I did give you most of these details in my previous reply, but you seemed to have missed the part where I told you that the weight of the complete KH910 would be about 20kg.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MostlyKnittingMachines said:


> A Brother KH910 is the same size and weight as a KH950 or KH950i.
> The dimensions of an original Brother box for these machines are 125cm x 37cm x 22cm, and a complete machine, with all of the tools and manuals as supplied when it was new, will weigh about 20kg.
> It is very important that the machine and accessories are packed correctly, so that they are delivered safely. Many people selling knitting machines will not send them by courier because they do not know how to pack them safely for the journey. If they do not have the original box it is very possible that the machine will be damaged in transit.
> Having said all of that, I am also inclined to suggest that you are cautious when buying a KH910 for the following reasons:
> ...


Firstly thanks for the great reply, I am now fully informed about weight, it was actually slightly less than I expected, but I do know that now for the future! Someone else mentioned the weight too, thanks to them as well!)
Also, thanks for the good infos about possible problems with using a 910, that is an old machine nowadays, there are possibly people here that will be helped by your post as well as myself. As far as I can tell, many are nowadays suffering from electronic problems of one sort or another....
The reason I am looking for one is that I actually only want the mechanical bits as I am planning to interface them to a PC running either Linux or Win-doze via a USB cable, so the "scanner" and all of the electronics are unimportant as they will be removed and sold off to finance the development of the PC interface and the needed software, (if they still work, or if I can repair them!)
I will also address the whole 200 needles instead of the restricted 60 that a normally working 910 with scanner can.....that will increase the value of the machine dramatically I feel!
Eventually (but don't hold your breath, it may never happen!!) I want to be able to connect to any of the 9xx series, but that is looking a long way into the future!! 
For that, I need to buy each one and tailor the interface to that machine first, plus plenty of testing.....and I have never ever knitted anything on a machine, so it will keep me busy, though as a child I did make a few small things.....and I watched my Mother at knitting......
I am an ex-computer Engineer who worked for 5 different large US companies, working worldwide in support till I retired, and this is my next project to keep me busy!!!
Thanks to all that tried to help, now I can see that once I have a running machine, that here is the right place to learn further.
Till then, best regards from
Andy (der_fisherman)
(If you are interested in my "handle", see Stephen King's books for my "Nom de Plume"! Translate "Der" to a "the" first), mine is half English and half German....


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Andy,
Welcome to KP. I wish you luck with the projects you are attempting. I only have manual and punch card machines, have seen too many electronics sitting in a closet, under the bed, in the garage, etc..
It sounds like you would be able to fix minor issues with electronics, which would be over my head, for sure. 
Viel Spass,


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MostlyKnittingMachines said:


> The KH910 machine itself measures 113cm x 55cm x 10cm. It will weigh about 20kg when packed with all the parts supplied when it was sold new by Brother.
> 
> The original Brother cardboard box measured 125cm x 37cm x 22cm. This gave enough room for the power cable, the User Manual, Pattern Book and Mylar Sheets as well as packaging inside the box to protect the knitting machine.
> 
> I did give you most of these details in my previous reply, but you seemed to have missed the part where I told you that the weight of the complete KH910 would be about 20kg.


There was some posts I made that were made before others were available/readable, my apologies if it so appeared that I ignored you, not intentional as I read all of a post....


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> The reason I am looking for one is that I actually only want the mechanical bits as I am planning to interface them to a PC running either Linux or Win-doze via a USB cable, so the "scanner" and all of the electronics are unimportant as they will be removed and sold off to finance the development of the PC interface and the needed software, (if they still work, or if I can repair them!)
> I will also address the whole 200 needles instead of the restricted 60 that a normally working 910 with scanner can.....that will increase the value of the machine dramatically I feel!
> ....


There is a group working on this for past 2(?) years.

http://www.knitic.com/about/

They have also developed basic software to acomplish the communication and control.

We visited the Electronic Textile Institute Berlin
http://etiberlin.wordpress.com/
who are currently actively involved with this venture. They would be a good place for you to contact as they were very helpful and friendly. Not sure where you live though.

My hope would be Matthew Bragg from Designaknit will offer a cable and option in the future to be able to talk with the Knitic interface allowing it to use the full potential of DAK with machines that have electronics that no longer work. It would then be similar to the current interface he uses on the Silver Reed electronic machines.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the "Heads up", but I am looking for a ANY of the original electronics as they appear to me to be too delicate/old to trust.....
Regards
And


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a major undertaking. Knitic replaced the main logic but kept the sensors and actuators. Replacing them is going to be a challenge (at least to me) 
Good luck and keep us updated as to progress. It would be nice to know there is a possible future for the electronic machines as parts become unavailable.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Its not as difficult as you may think, the 910 electronics is/are now old and the parts then were simply not as good as today....
I cannot say more at this time.....we will see what the software needs to make things work, not my strong side, hardware is easy to replace or repair...


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I sold one just recently and the combined weight of main bed and ribber plus the extra bits came to 27kg. Hope this is of some help.
This was in NZ weights,


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

It is always useful to get such infos as sometimes someone far away is selling more units with extras together. Thanks.
What amazes me is that some people, selling stuff on ebay for instance, simply will not get up off their backside and pack it together for a buyer who cannot for one reason or another pick it up as requested....
Having watched many Brother machines sold on ebay now (old and older!), those who do pack and send, not only get the postage/transport fully paid for by the buyer, but also achieve prices between 2 and 4 times what the same machine achieves when it has to be picked up.
I see that here in Germany and on the UK ebay, exactly the same....
In some such cases where only pickup is allowed, nobody bids at all.....what a waste of time....
OK, rant over......
Thanks for your comments and help.


----------



## nitdia (Apr 15, 2014)

Completely agree!

I bough a KH959i a couple of weeks ago and the measurements and weight are the stated (aprox 20kg).

You may consider that the machine could be damaged during the transport. This happened to me with the 950i. As soon as I plug it, it run on smoke. Now i'm doing a little bit of DIY and I'm going to change the inner fuse and capacitors. It's something you also have to take care of.

Good luck!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Andy, did you get everything you wanted here?  I am considering a 950i in the UK... Shipping might be considerable to some but I'm the one paying it....


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

I received a different one (910) today, with packaging it weighed slightly over 20Kg as you said....


----------

